# Trevs and a PB Flatty at Lake Kawana



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thursday 27th*
Headed out to lake Kawana with my nephew on Thursday morning. I hadn't really fished there before (I usually only fish the Currimundi side), but as Currimundi hasn't been firing much lately, I thought I'd give it a go.

We mainly fished from the banks and were seeing lots of Trevally splashing around. I was throwing poppers at them but, couldn't entice a strike, my nephew was using a pink Micro Mullet and also got squat.

After about an hour of this I decided to jump in the yak to see if I could troll something up. I put on a Kokoda Sprog (SX40 rip-off) and trolled and cast around for half an hour or so without any luck while my nephew continued to work the bank. Then we switched. Back on the bank, and still using the Kokoda it only took a couple of casts and I was on to a Trevally. It put up a solid fight and after a short but lively battle it was landed. It measured 38cm and was quickly released without a photo... D'oh...(left the camera in the car).

That was it for the day, but the amount of quality fish seen for day was enough to ensure we'd be back again soon.

*Friday 28th*
Back again (with camera this time) and I jumped in the yak first while my nephew worked the bank again, choosing to stick with the Micro Mullet. I opted for my favourite small lure which is a Strike Pro Bass-X.

I drifted down along the lane markers on the main body of the lake. Despite seeing lots of activity again, I got no hits. I trolled back along the other side of the lake and just before getting back to the starting point my rod buckled and and my reel buzzed as the fish took a small run. I picked up the rod and called it as a smaller Trevally than the one the previous day. I was wrong... As I got it near the kayak I noticed that it was not a Trevally at all, but infact a nice Flathead. As soon as I saw it, I guess it saw me too and it took off on the first of 3 or 4 really solid runs. This was more like it. As I was very close to the bank at this point I decided to make my way to shore and finish the fight on the bank, as I didn't fancy having a flathead thrashing around in my lap spiking me where I'd rather not be spiked :shock:

I climbed out of the kayak and landed the fish, I had only just lipped it so I decided not to use the pliers. I knew this lure had squished barbs, so removing the lure should be easy. Right and wrong. It came out of the flathead and in the same instance lodged itself in my finger and snapped off. OUCH!!! :evil: :evil: Thankfully the squished barbs meant that it came back out of my finger without too much damage. Not huge, but it measured 58cm which is my PB, so happy with that.









While I was on the kayak my nephew caught and released a couple of small Flattie's too and then he got this monster :shock:









*Sunday 30th*
I decided to give Kawana another go this morning as I'd had some fun on the previous couple of days, but not really spent much time on the kayak.

I arrived at about 9.00am and began trolling close to the edge and within minutes picked up a small Flattie on my trusty Strike Pro. Quickly released and I was on my way again, I drifted with the wind, trolling the Strike Pro and also a Micro Mullet. After about 20 minutes I got a good hit on the Micro Mullet. It was another Trevally and again it measured 38cms. After landing it I pulled in to the shore for a couple of quick snaps.

















The wind picked up considerably after this so after a little while longer I turned around and headed back. On the way back I got another good hit on the Micro Mullet and alot of line had been taken before I even got the rod out of the rod holder. I thought that this one was considerably larger than the previous ones. As I was fighting this one I used my free hand to reel the other rod in, I also had to deal with the marker bouys. At one stage I thought It had wrapped it self around one, but I managed to work it away. The wind was blowind me across the lake and there were so many markers out there that it felt like I was trying to make my way through a minefield (more fun though, I guess :lol: ) I finally managed to get it in the kayak and was surprised to find that it only measured 1cm bigger that the others at 39cm.









That was it for the day. Overall it was an enjoyable couple of days fishing a new spot. And with reports of Mangrove Jacks, Moses Perch, big Bream and much bigger Trevally coming out of there lately, you can be sure I'll be back there again soon.

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well done Jason, I was in currimundi lake sunday morning and only got one small mosses perch, I think i should have crossed the weir and joined you.
Paul.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Top report Jason, good to see the fishery is alive and well in Kawana


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

That's great to see. I haven't fished there much since I moved out of wurtulla. Monster whiting that :? Love the measuring sticker on the paddle too, top idea.
Joel


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good stuff Jason, those trevs go hard for there size hey.

Lee


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Good session Jason, well done.

Regards

Al


----------



## breambuster13 (Dec 29, 2007)

nice work jason,nice flattie  ,and its good the trevaly are still around with all of this cooler weather it seems that the big trevaly have shut down and gone of the chew.  
Craig


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice one Jas. Was the first trev a big eye as well? Haven't seen them around for a while.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

stitcho said:


> Was the first trev a big eye as well? Haven't seen them around for a while.


Not an expert, but my guess is that they were all bigeyes....

Please correct me if anyone knows better.

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Just read your report Jason. Good on you mate. Sounds like there are some decent fish around the Currimundi area. I definately want to give the new Lake Kawana weir a go sometime. I was told that when the civil guys had to drain the old channel prior to filling in and commissioning the weir, there were a good number of jacks and other fish released back into the lake. Just waiting to be caught now.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Jason yes all of those trevally are Big Eyes

Lee


----------



## sustain (Mar 1, 2008)

good work mate. 
will give it a try myself. let me know when you are going out next and i will c if i can join u. 
cheers
sustain


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

sustain said:


> let me know when you are going out next and i will c if i can join u.


Hey Darren,

Possibly Sunday morning at this stage, have to see how the weather holds...

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

that monster of the deep your nephew pulled y=out must have put up quite ha fight :lol: . and nice trev

cheers


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone yaking in Kawana these days?


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I mistakenly read the heading... thought that Trev had finally caught a fish! but I was wrong... probably still hasn't landed one! :lol: So sorry Trev...

Just kidding!

Good read Jason... sounds like fun was had!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> I mistakenly read the heading... thought that Trev had finally caught a fish! but I was wrong... probably still hasn't landed one! :lol: So sorry Trev...
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> ...


Out again for a doughnut, and lost another $ 20 lure (three in a week. plus jigheads and SP's). To make matters worse, I get back to the car at 12.30 and Sweed (Gary) has left a note under the wiper to say he scored a 60 cm snap! :twisted:

I'm taking up crochet.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Geez - crochet sounds like a good plan Trev.
I've caught at least 70 Bream this week and only lost one $10 lure 8)


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Plenty of people fish it land based. Talk about dredging up an old post though!

Joel


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

imnotoriginal said:


> Talk about dredging up an old post though!
> 
> Joel


haha, yeah...but beats starting a new one!

Is anyone keen to hit the lake some afternoon midweek (I work right beside the lake)? Otherwise I'm usually around at the weekends too...


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I work right next to the lake too. Youi?

Joel


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

imnotoriginal said:


> I work right next to the lake too. Youi?
> 
> Joel


haha, no way! I work for SMEC, it's' on Innovation Parkway at the northern end of the lake....

Have you ever been out in the lake? Any luck? I went flicking lures in the yak one afternoon after work, no good! Keen to try again tho...


----------

